# Squating in the country in North Cal



## Bozo Jack (Sep 12, 2008)

So I just got into Mendicino a couple days ago. I'm wanting to squat out in the country in some house that's run-down enough that no-one's trying to sell it. No immediate neighbor's, and - ideally - somewhat hidden by an overgrowth of trees. I'm looking for something long-term, obviously. I've seen this place out where I'm from, but finding it again, in a different state is something else.

My question is this, is anyone else doing this sort of thing? And is there any county/region that is especially plentifull for run-down buildings out in the country? I'm by no means stuck on Mendicino. Nor am I totally stuck on being in North Cal, although that would be nice.

Thanks,


Bozo jack


----------

